# vamos a tripear...



## estiloguapo

*H*ola*.*
*Q*ue significa"vamos a tripear?"
*E*s una expresion que creo sea caribena. *E*mpiezo ahora a estudiar espanol y tengo unas dificultades...
*G*racias de antemano*.*


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

estiloguapo said:


> que significa"vamos a tripear?"
> es una expresion que creo *es* caribe*ñ*a. *E*mpiezo ahora a estudiar espanol y tengo unas dificultades...


_Tripear_ no es un verbo. 
Verbos similares:
Trapear.
Des*tripar*.

Quizás es algo asociado con "tripping" en inglés pero en tu contexto no creo que se refiera a eso.


----------



## albertoemv

Hola!! No entiendo muy bien en que contexto está referido, pero en Venezuela es una expresión que significa: ¡Vamos a Gozar!, A pasarla bien. Sin embargo si puedes colocar mas del contexto sería mucho mejor!


----------



## fabiog_1981

Tripear è un verbo.
A Porto Rico significa scherzare ma anche prendere in giro.


----------



## 3kt0r

No es una palabra en español, viene del inglés "tripping", se usa mucho en las canciones de reggaeton, quiere decir como _relajarse, pasarsela bien, hacerle al loco_.


----------



## Silvia10975

In italiano potrebbe rendersi con "ce la spassiamo" "andiamo a spassarcela", anche se forse non è quella che i giovani usano di più 
Silvia


----------



## Ederlezi

En España significa "vamos a comer" en lenguaje familiar. Muy familiar. Se supone que es gracioso.

Saludos.


----------



## infinite sadness

Anche in sicilia si usa il verbo "trippare", non so... forse viene dallo spagnolo.


----------



## Neuromante

Si es de contexto regeton es un eufemismo para un viaje de acido o extasis, estoy seguro.


----------



## Arrius

Parece que tiene algo que ver con _las tripas_, de modo que la idea de comer está quizá indicada.
Para mí la palabra inglesa _tripping_ significa sólo _haciendo la zancadilla a alguién_. Quizá los drogadictos lo emplean para _intoxicarse_ (a (bad) trip se dice de los efectos de un narcotico) - no estoy seguro - no es mi mundo._ Trip_ significa también un viaje o una excursión pero no se usa en inglés corriente como verbo en ese sentido. Las drogas llevan a los usarios a un lugar imaginario que sea agradable o horrible lo que se parece a un viaje. Eso es más probable la respuesta correcta.


----------



## Neuromante

"Tripi" en España se usa como sinónimo de "Viaje" o "Colocón de drogas"


----------



## Melipillano

estiloguapo said:


> *H*ola*.*
> *Q*ue significa"vamos a tripear?"
> *E*s una expresion que creo sea caribena. *E*mpiezo ahora a estudiar espanol y tengo unas dificultades...
> *G*racias de antemano*.*


 
*Tripeo, Tripear.* Palabra muy usada por la población común de la clase media - alta de Caracas y sus alrededores, para referirse a que cierto momento o cierta cosa esta bien. También se usa cuando un ambiente esta placentero debido a ciertas circuntancias o cosas que lo hacen agradable
Sinónimos: fino, disfrutar, etc.
*TRIPEAR *(lunfardo argentino)
(drog.) Consumir ácido lisérgico. 
Copyright © 1997-2007 Babylon.com


----------



## Arrius

*Tripeo, Tripear.* Palabra muy usada por la población común de la clase media - alta de Caracas y sus alrededores, para referirse a que cierto momento o cierta cosa esta bien. También se usa cuando un ambiente esta placentero debido a ciertas circuntancias o cosas que lo hacen agradable
Sinónimos: fino, disfrutar, etc. *(Melipillano)*

¿Crees que _tripear_ en este sentido tiene la misma idea que la palabra _entrañable_ que significa también _agradable_ y donde se trata igualmente de _tripas_ (_entrañas_)?


----------



## Melipillano

Arrius said:


> *Tripeo, Tripear.* Palabra muy usada por la población común de la clase media - alta de Caracas y sus alrededores, para referirse a que cierto momento o cierta cosa esta bien. También se usa cuando un ambiente esta placentero debido a ciertas circuntancias o cosas que lo hacen agradable
> Sinónimos: fino, disfrutar, etc. *(Melipillano)*
> 
> ¿Crees que _tripear_ en este sentido tiene la misma idea que la palabra _entrañable_ que significa también _agradable_ y donde se trata igualmente de _tripas_ (_entrañas_)?


Se di trippe (viscere)si tratta.
Penso di più al viaggio (trip)


*entrañable**.*
*1. *adj. Íntimo, muy afectuoso.

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## infinite sadness

Non so se può servire, ho trovato su un dizionario etimologico siciliano che si può ricollegare al francese antico "triper" oppure al provenzale, catalano e castigliano "trepar", dal latino "tripudiare".


----------



## Ederlezi

Para mí vuestras respuestas son buenas.

Pero esa frase ya la usaba mi abuelo, castellano él, que se murió hace más de 20 años, cuando no había reaggaeton ni creo que hubiera oído hablar de un tripi en su vida (tripi: ácido, lsd). Y la usaba para decir "vamos a comer". O cada vez que los políticos o los altos capitostes decidían resolver los asuntos en una comida o una cena ("ya están tripeando otra vez"). 

Otra cosa es que haya neologismos derivados del inglés trip. Así que, una vez más, dependerá del contexto. 

Pero os aseguro que una acepción es la que os he comentado.

Viene de tripa como parte del sistema digestivo. Y no tiene nada que ver con la palabra entrañable. Entrañable es alguien capaz de suscitar tu cariño, alguien que podrías tener dentro del alma, no dentro de las tripas  Entraña, aunque venga etimológicamente de "intestino" tiene un sentido mucho más amplio.

Saludos.


----------



## cokerita

*V*amos  a tripear  es algo  así  de andar el  el  viaja  con   algún  estupefaciente,  cual sea  su efecto  solo es no estar en  tus 5 sentidos y  disfrutarlo  eso  es  tripear 

*E*spero  ayudar con esta respuesta 

*Y* vamos  a  tripear 
*
saludos desde Cd. Obregon Sonora*


----------



## TobiasMacias

Neuromante said:


> Si es de contexto regeton es un eufemismo para un viaje de acido o extasis, estoy seguro.



"trippear" no es palabra en español. La palabra viene del idioma inglés y es una palabra, de muchas, de lo que aca en EE.UU se le conoce como 'spanglish' y para nada tiene que ver con el contexto de regeaton. 

En 'spanglish' la palabra "trippear" tiene muchas décadas que se usa en California y siempre ha sido muy usada entre la juventud mexico-americana. ----------- Pero tambien se usa para referirse a un viaje alucinante con algún tipo de droga.

Esta palabra 'spanglish' puede ser que también sea muy usada entre la juventud de los paises latinoamericanos ya que las peliculas y programas de t.v. de EE.UU. son muy populares por alla y por esos medios llego a esos paises. Estoy seguro.


----------



## Gochito02

En Venezuela entre la gente joven se usa como expresión para expresar que la están pasando bien 

Por ejemplo, "Mi sobrinita se la tripea, le encanta cuando nos vemos por la cámara en messenger"


----------



## thorwald34

En España, nunca he oído esta expresión, quizás en Canarias....


----------



## Neuromante

¿Y que tiene que ver Canarias con el regeaton?
Aquí "tripear" no se usa para nada. Tripi es una palabra que se usa para referirse a un "viaje" de drogas, pero que yo sepa es así en toda España.


----------



## thorwald34

Nombro a las Canarias desconociendo si se dice...en cada CCAA se usa un vocabulario diferente y allí usais muchos términos que en la Península no se usan y en Sudamerica si. Lo de tripi aquí tampoco se usa por ejemplo...en ese sentido...un tripi se usaba hace muchísimos años para denominar una droga.
Saludos,


----------

